# Traeger vs Louisiana



## mrad

Just got a call from my Mom. She was at Costco and found she could get a Traeger Texas elite for $799, free shipping and no sales tax. I'm not sure if that's a good deal or not. She then asked if I would like that as an anniversary present!!!

I had always been lead to believe the Louisiana was a better quality grill and had been doing most of my research on them.

From what I understand, the Traeger has a digital controller, 640 inches of cooking room. 

How does this Traeger compare to a similar sized Louisiana?  One concern I thought I had heard on the Traeger was that the heat distribution was not even.

Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## bregent

Is there any reason why you've narrowed it down to these two grills. You know there are about 20 different pellet grill manufacturers out there now. Do you have any specific criteria you are looking at?


----------



## mrad

I have looked at a few others, but these brands seem to be the most available in my area (50 miles north west of Minneapolis).  I did a little research on the rec tec also.

There are quite a few Louisiana dealers in my area. In comparing the Louisiana and Traeger, I see the Louisiana weighs more than the Traeger which leads me to believe its a heavier gauge steel. Louisiana's website lists it as 14 gauge steel.  Traeger does not list the thickness.  Louisiana also states it can reach 600 degrees (Traeger does not give high end temp), and comes with a meat probe.


----------



## bregent

I'd suggest checking out the Dansons/LG forum at pelletheads. Lots of LG users over there and tons of info.

IMO, almost anything is going to be a better value than Traeger. Not saying they are a bad grill, but you'll get more for your money with LG.


----------



## foamheart

I just looked at the Louisiana's literature. I like the cold smoke attachment. But I gotta ask, why porcelain coat the grill? Its a pit/smoker what with all these clean freaks? Everytime I use a grill, I build up the heat while lighting the coals, then brush off the tidbits while its hot. Then I brush it with my mopping sauce which has oil in it.

Whats up with people thining a smoker /pit is supposed to be clean? Do they go out and wash the car tires after every trip to the store?

Sorry to spout off, I don't own either one.


----------



## bregent

I don't think it has anything to do with cleanliness. They have cast grates, so they are probably coated to keep them from rusting out. 

These grills have direct flame and can sear pretty good - and lots of folks prefer cast for that.


----------



## the macdaddy

I did a fair bit of looking around at Traeger, Louisiana, Rec-Tec and Green Mountain.  For me it really came down to cost.  Being a newb to the whole smoking thing, I didn't want to dump a bunch of money.  Overall, Rec-tec seems like the better gauge steel.  Louisiana a bit more heavy duty than GMG and Traeger.

I looked at Traeger pretty hard, but found a great deal on a GMG, which so far I really like.  The controls are great. and in the month I have had it, I am now hooked.  

Hard to go too wrong if it is a gift..but between the two, I think LG is a lil better quality piece IMO


----------



## kenafein

It's too bad you missed the Camp Chef pellet grill deal on woot.com, yesterday.  They were selling it for 380.


----------



## southern swine

I've looked at all of those for the price I would go with the GMG. But if money is no option look at the Yoder. It's a tank.


----------



## foamheart

"Yoder"??

"May the Schwartz be with you"


----------



## mrad

southern swine said:


> I've looked at all of those for the price I would go with the GMG. But if money is no option look at the Yoder. It's a tank.


What do you feel make the GMG the best value. They seem to be about $100 more for the same size. I do like the wifi option


----------



## spanky q

I purchased the Traeger on a Saturday visit to Cabela's last year, but changed my mind and cancelled the order after researching other models in more detail. I settled on a Yoder 640 a week later and couldn't be happier. (However I had to drive from Minneapolis to Lincoln Nebraska to pick it up. Made for a fun day trip though). They will ship them to your house, but I didn't have the patience to wait a couple of weeks. Yoder costs more, but it is built like a tank and works great. My son purchased the GMG and he loves it as well, lower cost and works well, however it is not anywhere near as heavy duty as the Yoder. If your choice is between the Traeger and Louisiana I would choose the later. No offense to Traeger owners out there as many folks love them as well, but in my opinion there are better options.


----------



## kenafein

Spanky Q said:


> I purchased the Traeger on a Saturday visit to Cabela's last year, but changed my mind and cancelled the order after researching other models in more detail. I settled on a Yoder 640 a week later and couldn't be happier. (However I had to drive from Minneapolis to Lincoln Nebraska to pick it up. Made for a fun day trip though). They will ship them to your house, but I didn't have the patience to wait a couple of weeks. Yoder costs more, but it is built like a tank and works great. My son purchased the GMG and he loves it as well, lower cost and works well, however it is not anywhere near as heavy duty as the Yoder. If your choice is between the Traeger and Louisiana I would choose the later. No offense to Traeger owners out there as many folks love them as well, but in my opinion there are better options.


Th 640 isn't a bad deal at all if you live near somewhere where you can pick it up.  It's not much more than a Rectec, if you can do that.  I'm not sure if your drive counts on the saving money front though.  Hopefully you had something else to do in the area.


----------



## spanky q

A day with my wife and wonderful lunch in Lincoln..............what could be better!  :)


----------



## gregdad

I also have done research on all the pellet grills that have been mentioned here. Up here in northern Canada our options are limited to Trager and luisiana smokers for the pellet type smokers so I studied both pretty hard as I'm more of a buy local guy, to support local business and save on huge shipping cost for something that big and heavy.
I went with the LG1100 from Luisiana for $1099.00 Canadian. It was $400 cheaper than a comparable sized Trager, has a bottom shelf making the legs stronger, better controler, and shorter auger tube which makes it less likely to get jammed up. So far I love it and really my only complaint is that you don't get the smoke flavor that I'd get from my offset stick burner or my Bradely but all pellet grills are known for that so I'll order an amzn tube smoker to add more smoke.


----------



## goliath

i also live in Canada and here is a place to order your smoker tube in Canada
http://www.bbqs.com/a-maze-n-tube-smoker.html

GOOD LUCK

Goliath


----------



## gregdad

Thanks Goliath. I just ordered a 12" tube


----------

